# Should I pay full price for new Taylor guitar?



## WilliamX (Feb 28, 2019)

Long & McQuade and Cosmo Music have new V-Class Taylor and 12 months 0% financing. 
Should I pay the full price for this new Taylor guitar? Or someone has any experience of negotiating a better deal?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

It all depends on the guitar and who the salesman is. My guess is a new model Taylor with financing you won’t get a better deal. Zero percent financing costs the store money already. Cash for a guitar they’ve had in stock for a year is where you’re likely to be able to negotiate.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Whatever you're paying for a new one, you can probably move way up model-wise spending the same $$ on a used one - and they finance used gear too.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

This "hobby" can be classed as an addiction more than anything that you need !!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I got my Taylor 416CE from L&M. I still have the tag and receipt. I bought it in '15 but it was the '14 model. They had 3 of them on special so it was 700 dollars cheaper than new. I played all 3 for about 15 minutes each and grabbed the one I liked.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Unless you’re a dentist (yes they check) wait for a used model to pop up.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

You are way up there in price when considering a Taylor. Do yourself a big favour and try the high end models from Seagull and Simon & Patrick and - especially try and consider a Boucher. Yamaha and Eastman too, if you can. Taylors are, in my opinion as a former owner of one, way overrated and grossly overpriced. You can do better for much less $$$.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

WilliamX said:


> Long & McQuade and Cosmo Music have new V-Class Taylor and 12 months 0% financing.
> Should I pay the full price for this new Taylor guitar? Or someone has any experience of negotiating a better deal?


Go on L&M main page, click Local Store Specials, type in Taylor.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

IMHO if you like the guitar just buy it new - that's what I do.
Take the 12 months 0% if it helps you out.
Ask them for their best price, I have found that L&M are often willing to take a few extra bucks off a guitar that's hanging on the wall if they know you are ready to buy now.
I always try to negotiate with them on bigger ticket items.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

If you want to pay full price go to Tundra Music and pay MRSP


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm sure you can get a better deal than L & M or Cosmos. You'll get a much better deal if you look for a used one.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I am not inclined to buy brand new Taylor anymore : I do buy used...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mawmow said:


> I am not inclined to buy brand new Taylor anymore : I do buy used...


You are a wise man.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> You are a wise man.


My father used to say you had to "pay" to get experimented : I did pay...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

If you're patient then I'd wait for a used one. If not then you have to pay the premium. I waited (semi) patiently for my Taylor 414ce for 5+ years before I found exactly what I wanted for the price I was comfortable paying.

It was fortunate for me that, the first time I started looking, I found a used Gibson J-185 that would become my main acoustic for hundreds of gigs while I waited patiently for my Taylor. Funny thing is, when I finally found it, I used the Taylor for 2 gigs and then got dumped from the acoustic duo and have only touched it a half-dozen times since.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

It's your money. Do you like the guitar? I get being prudent with your money, but if you can afford the new guitar, want the new guitar and will get many months/years of enjoyment out of the new guitar rather than waiting that same period of time to potentially find a better deal (not a guarantee), then go for it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What @jdto sez


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

jdto said:


> It's your money. Do you like the guitar? I get being prudent with your money, but if you can afford the new guitar, want the new guitar and will get many months/years of enjoyment out of the new guitar rather than waiting that same period of time to potentially find a better deal (not a guarantee), then go for it.


Interesting point I once wondered about and have no answer : Could you estimate your pleasure to play a guitar ?
I mean, you decide to sell a guitar you paid 2k$ ten year ago and played it for 2k hours : What is its value now ?
Silly question ain't it ? ;-)


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

mawmow said:


> Interesting point I once wondered about and have no answer : Could you estimate your pleasure to play a guitar ?
> I mean, you decide to sell a guitar you paid 2k$ ten year ago and played it for 2k hours : What is its value now ?
> Silly question ain't it ? ;-)


People spend lots of money on the pursuit of enjoyment in many forms. Guitars are pretty cheap compared to some other types of enjoyment


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> People spend lots of money on the pursuit of enjoyment in many forms. Guitars are pretty cheap compared to some other types of enjoyment


I was involved in racing for most of my life until about 10 years ago; guitars are cheap by comparison and hold their value way better than used up race car parts. Racing is the process of turning money into noise - although you can say that about music too .. lol


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Boats are another one - a hole in the water that we pour money into. No one expects to make money, or even break even with boats. Ever.

As guitar players, we stress too much over this. Everyone seems to have an expectation to play something for a year or two and then get their money back. Over the long run, that may be true ------ or maybe not, going forward. No one knows at this point in time how the used guitar market will look in a decade or two. Play a guitar because you love it, not because 'you can rent it for free for a couple of years'. IMO. YMMV. Etc.

IME, there is nothing more satisfying than a good acoustic instrument. There is no upgrade path to a cheap one - you've got to pony up to get something special. If you don't hear it or experience it, perhaps you are the lucky one. But once you have a good guitar, I mean a *really good* guitar, there is no more regrets or what-ifs or wish-I-woulda's. There is no shortcuts.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

This is a personal decision, but the only time I'd pay for a new guitar is if it were personalized. I know a fella who just got a Greenfield built for him...hours of feedback, selection of woods/options, to finally have a guitar that was perfect for him. For only $10,000-ish.

An off-the-shelf can be had at 2/3 to 1/2 cost, with some patience. I just picked up a brass resophonic for 1/2 retail cost. I'll play it for a couple of years, and then sell it for about the same amount.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> Boats are another one - a hole in the water that we pour money into. No one expects to make money, or even break even with boats. Ever.
> 
> As guitar players, we stress too much over this. Everyone seems to have an expectation to play something for a year or two and then get their money back. Over the long run, that may be true ------ or maybe not, going forward. No one knows at this point in time how the used guitar market will look in a decade or two. Play a guitar because you love it, not because 'you can rent it for free for a couple of years'. IMO. YMMV. Etc.
> 
> IME, there is nothing more satisfying than a good acoustic instrument. There is no upgrade path to a cheap one - you've got to pony up to get something special. If you don't hear it or experience it, perhaps you are the lucky one. But once you have a good guitar, I mean a *really good* guitar, there is no more regrets or what-ifs or wish-I-woulda's. There is no shortcuts.


Wise words, High/Deaf, wise words. I would just add to not equate "cheap" (as in not expensive) with not good. And especially don't think that an "expensive guitar" is a "really good guitar".


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

To quote a more famous guitarist than I, "just have fun with it".

If it isnt fun, find out why. Then get back to fun.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

12 stringer said:


> Wise words, High/Deaf, wise words. I would just add to not equate "cheap" (as in not expensive) with not good. *And especially don't think that an "expensive guitar" is a "really good guitar*".


While not a universal truth, it happens often enough to be worth investigating. Generally, it takes money to get the best woods, construction techniques and craftsmanship that separates the really good from the merely good. I have yet to see or hear a guitar of the quality of a Lowden or Ryan or Froggy Bottom in the $4k range. There are nice guitars in the $4k range, but not as nice as those in the $10k range.

You can also talk about points of diminishing returns - certainly those 10k guitars aren't twice as a good as a 4k guitar (what does twice as good even mean). But they are marginally better - and there is no way to make that 4k guitar 'catch up' to the 10k guitar. That difference is 'in the DNA' and not something you can bolt on or shave off, not with an acoustic guitar.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> While not a universal truth, it happens often enough to be worth investigating. Generally, it takes money to get the best woods, construction techniques and craftsmanship that separates the really good from the merely good. I have yet to see or hear a guitar of the quality of a Lowden or Ryan or Froggy Bottom in the $4k range. There are nice guitars in the $4k range, but not as nice as those in the $10k range.
> 
> You can also talk about points of diminishing returns - certainly those 10k guitars aren't twice as a good as a 4k guitar (what does twice as good even mean). But they are marginally better - and there is no way to make that 4k guitar 'catch up' to the 10k guitar. That difference is 'in the DNA' and not something you can bolt on or shave off, not with an acoustic guitar.


Fully agree. I should have added "necessarily" *And especially don't think that an "expensive guitar" is NECESSARILY a "really good guitar*".


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

12 stringer said:


> Fully agree. I should have added "necessarily" *And especially don't think that an "expensive guitar" is NECESSARILY a "really good guitar*".


True. But sadly, pretty well every 'really good guitar' I've played has been kinda expensive. 

There are exceptions, but those high end luthiers wouldn't still be in business if they weren't (slowly) churning out exceptional instruments. I feel privileged just to be able to have played quite a few of them, knowing I couldn't possibly own everything I lust after.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

OP, do you "want to pay full price for the taylor, can you afford it? Life is short. Pick your vices and live with your decision.



Wardo said:


> I was involved in racing for most of my life until about 10 years ago


Not to hijack the thread, but Wardo what'd you run? I ran wissota streetstock, then imca stockcar then imca mod(shoud've gone from wissota to imca mod, imca stockcar was expensive with stupid rules) Wife and son ran claimers (4 cyl fwd auto, could claim any car on the track for 400.00(wife won track champ in a ford tempo....no wins, no wrecks, no breakdowns)), moved son into a streetstock from there. Good hobby, frustrating but tons of fun and was great for son. Ran bridge county raceway in leth, highriver(high bank 1/4 mile track(Extremely High bank, good fun) and speedy creek in swift. Great club and 3/8 track)


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

brucew said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but Wardo what'd you run? I ran wissota streetstock, then imca stockcar then imca mod(shoud've gone from wissota to imca mod, imca stockcar was expensive with stupid rules) Wife and son ran claimers (4 cyl fwd auto, could claim any car on the track for 400.00(wife won track champ in a ford tempo....no wins, no wrecks, no breakdowns)), moved son into a streetstock from there. Good hobby, frustrating but tons of fun and was great for son. Ran bridge county raceway in leth, highriver(high bank 1/4 mile track(Extremely High bank, good fun) and speedy creek in swift. Great club and 3/8 track)


All road course, no stockcar stuff. Started in 2 stroke karts many years ago when I worked at a track after school. Then moved to direct drive and also shifters and won the Ontario championship a few times. Got knocked out in the Canadian Championship race in Quebec and came from the back to finish 7th. Later moved to cars and ran GT at Ontario tracks like Mosport and Shannonville etc. Last few years been helping some friends running trucks in the CASC GT series. Some people buy used pro trucks and convert them for road course; carbed 8, fast, safe and relatively cheap. Made a few attempts at dirt bikes way back but decided not to race them after I went flying through the air a few times without the bike ... lol


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

NO


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Wardo said:


> All road course, no stockcar stuff. Started in 2 stroke karts many years ago when I worked at a track after school. Then moved to direct drive and also shifters and won the Ontario championship a few times. Got knocked out in the Canadian Championship race in Quebec and came from the back to finish 7th. Later moved to cars and ran GT at Ontario tracks like Mosport and Shannonville etc. Last few years been helping some friends running trucks in the CASC GT series. Some people buy used pro trucks and convert them for road course; carbed 8, fast, safe and relatively cheap. Made a few attempts at dirt bikes way back but decided not to race them after I went flying through the air a few times without the bike ... lol


I ran a Datsun 510 GT4 around BC and Washington for a few years. Eventually I was t-boned by an Oldsmobile during a practice session and decided the car was a write off. Racing is definitely a way to spend money in a hurry. One year of racing would have easily bought me a few Lowdens.


----------

